# Midwest ****fest



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

It was that time of the year again; the annual Midwest pheasant hunt. Time to leave a mountain state full of forest grouse and chukar for the lonely open country of the Great Plains. Mecca to the king of gamebirds: the Ringneck Pheasant. Myself, my Gordon Setter Jonesy, and my GWP Oprah were joined by TEX-O-BOB and his three dogs (2 GWP, 1 ES)

We arrived at our destination late Saturday, unpacked, had a nightcap, then slipped into that last sleepless night before a great hunt.

The beginning.









We were staying at a local ranch of about 4000 acres, which consisted of CRP grasslands, cat-tail sloughs, grain fields, and a meandering pond. 









The farm had been hit fairly hard by the folks before us so we decided to take it easy that first day; you know&#8230;give the birds some space and time to re-connect with the land. At about noon we headed out to see if we could push a few birds out of this slough. Typical pheasant habitat.









Shortly thereafter TEX shot the first rooster of the trip.









Within an hour we had our birds and were back at the ranch house.









Later that evening we took a drive a round the county and found these locals hunting in quite a peculiar way. One brother would drive the combine. 









While the other did the gunning. Whatever works.









The next day came early. The skies were clear and the air was brisk.









We decided that it was time to push through the CRP.


















And we were again rewarded with limits of rooster pheasants.









Back at the ranch before noon.









Restless and with nothing to do, we decided to go look for other areas that might hold birds. An easy task. The birds were EVERYWERE!









Painted.









Time to take the Ugly Dogs out.









Getting the job done. Heidi and Oprah.









TEX shot this "_Ken_" pheasant. Many of the marking of a rooster, no spurs; likely a hermaphrodite. 









All the makings for a great evening.









Flush!









Jonesy and I.









A true triple. Three shots, three birds. Thanks to a great tracking job by Heidi.









So utilitarian. Three roosters, 1 GWP, and an autoloader.  









My dating life in a nutshell. Better than being married though&#8230;
:wink: 









More than you can shake a stick at.









Sunday morning coming down.









The coveted group photo.









And that's all she wrote.









Glad to be back.

CJ


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow, I would love to do a pheasant trip to the mid-west like this! Looks like you had a great hunt. Thanks for sharing your experience with all of us.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like an amazing trip. Thanks for sharing it with us. It is amazing what can happen with the ringnecks when there is great habitat like you had there. Wow! Makes me homesick for the midwest! Mind sharing what state you were in?


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

You know... some get chocked up by a gorgeous woman or a new car, but my Lord how can they compare to the above :!: 

I'm all choked up cant talk anymore


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice story Zim. You and Tex have been having too much fun together.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pic there zim an d agreat story too.there some realy pretty birds there.it seem liek you guys didnt have to work to hard for your birds.also great looking dogs there.


----------



## sfelk34 (Oct 17, 2007)

I never thought I would ever say this but, I have some serious c*ck envy. I have always wanted to take a trip like this and maybe some day I will with my son. It looks like you had a great time and I'm very envious of all of your pictures, thanks for posting them.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Man, I gotta get me one of them dogs!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice essay Zimmy.

Guess I'd better post up a few of my own pics.

Me with my trusty 13 year old GWP bit..I mean, female dog Dotti and the first limmit of the trip.









Two ugly beeoches in the warm morning sun.









Gimmy some brown sugar baby!









Roosters and a fine double gun. It don't get no better than that!









Zim was right, the roosters were obscene! We could have got our birds with the truck bumper if I'd have driven faster.









Heidi sticks a rooster in the tall grass.









After I put a load of sixes on him she made a beautiful retrieve.









Another nice point. This bird ended up getting out the back door on me just outside my skeet/IC choke combo.









The Gang. Oprah, Jonesey, Zimmy, Patches, Me, Heidi, and Dotti









One slightly shocking thing happend on this trip. After many years of shame, and with some gentle coaxing, Zim FINALLY came out of the closet. Now I know what you're all thinking, and let me just assure you all of one thing. I was not the one biting the pillow! :twisted:









Cheers,

Tex out


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: Give ME some brown sugar! Woohoo!


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

Very cool... and slightly disturbing there towards the end of Tex's pics. :shock: :lol: Looks like an excellent hunt, fellers.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Now Zim's avatar makes sense.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Great pictures and story and then I don't know what happened but I will leave that between you two guys. -)O(- _/O


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Coming out of the closet is one thing, coming out dressed in an outfit like that is inexcusable. :wink:

Anyway, looks like it was a great trip, and it's nice to be reminded of what pheasants look like — just in case I actually see one someday. Thanks for the photos!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

******** and Ringnecks. Sounds fun. That was a dandy photo show. Thanx


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Great pictures and story and then I don't know what happened but I will leave that between you two guys. -)O(- _/O


You're next! -()/>-


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="north slope":2urwt18n]Great pictures and story and then I don't know what happened but I will leave that between you two guys. -)O(- _/O


You're next! -()/>-[/quote:2urwt18n]I just found out that my cousin's next door neighbors best friend is getting married that week ...... so I guess I am going to have to cancel our trip.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That's OK, I have a backup plan. 8)


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That's OK, I have a backup plan. 8)


A back up plan for a trip or a man that will dress up for ya? :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Yes!*


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":26i0wrcn]That's OK, I have a backup plan. 8)


A back up plan for a trip or a man that will dress up for ya? :shock:[/quote:26i0wrcn]

who you callin a man? :wink:


----------

